# Plz suggest me is this molly pregnant or not



## Mithunsai (Jan 13, 2019)

Im new to fish rearing so plz suggest me this molly is pregnant


----------



## Mithunsai (Jan 13, 2019)

Is this molly fish pregnant


----------

